# question for all my bunny friends



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bonny here! I waz wondering if mommys makes me this facebook page would anyof my bunny fweinds add me on there. Well she plans on making one for all the girls but i get to play on it wen mommy is away from the computer. Let me kno if u guys would addzzz me plzzzz


----------



## naomi (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww..thats a nice idea.


----------



## naomi (Aug 26, 2011)

oops..not sure why it has come up as a web address (will have to ask mum)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

Mommy would add you. Post your page name


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002867507459

Mommy still fixing it up


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok the page is up and running!! yay!!!


----------

